# And on it goes, in NL... Emera (EMA)?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just reading another rather disconcerting article about the Muskrat Falls project fiasco up in Labrador. I know Fortis (FTS) is not 'directly' connected to the project. I've held FTS for like, forever, but wondering if EMA wouldn't be a better bet "going forward". as they say, and ditch my FTS shares? Comments?
http://vocm.com/news/new-info-on-emeras-share-of-transmission-line-disconcerting-vardy/


----------

